# New Vid: stiff leg dead lift



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

Folks, here is my latest vid, which covers the stiff leg dead lift. For such a seemingly simple exercise, it's surprising how few people actually perform it correctly. After doing my 6 x 6 squats, I used my handy little cam to shoot a set of stiff leg deads, which is one of the most productive posterior chain/lower body exercises you can do, *IF* done correctly. Here's the vid:






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

Another great one, the only thing I can say to change would be to have the guy wear shorts, that way newbies can see he doesn't lock his knees.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Another great one,



Thanx!




min0 lee said:


> the only thing I can say to change would be to have the guy wear shorts, that way newbies can see he doesn't lock his knees.



"The guy" be me this time

A little cold out here in New England for shorts, but I will keep it in mind for future vids.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> "The guy" be me this time


OOPS!

When I started working out I always locked out my knees....I learned the hard way.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> OOPS!
> 
> When I started working out I always locked out my knees....I learned the hard way.



Given the name of the exercise itself, you can see why people would if not given some direction. The exercise needs a new name...


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 11, 2008)

I almost did think that you kept your legs stiff, and I never liked that idea.

Question though - if you bend your knees slightly, then what is the difference between this and an RDL?


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I almost did think that you kept your legs stiff, and I never liked that idea.
> 
> Question though - if you bend your knees slightly, then what is the difference between this and an RDL?



Not a huge difference, but RDL is a wider foot stance, Push butt BACK, so that when you bend down, knees stay fairly straight but may bend a little more, bar is held close to body and dragged down shins at bottom of eccentric. Generally speaking, you can use more weight with a RDL.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice vid, Will.  I also watched the Front and Back Squat vids.


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice vid, Will.  I also watched the Front and Back Squat vids.



The front squat vid URL was on this forum a while back BTW (as was the leg press) but the squat is new. Not really pushing that one around as an example of perfect form...

Unlike the front squat and the leg press vids I put up, this vid is not intended to show textbook form for the squat, 'cause it aint. I start to put too much 'english' into it toward the end of the set, which is why I stopped. The prior 5 sets were pretty solid but the last few reps of the last set, stuff gets tired...but that's not an excuse for less than perfect form per se either...

Also you will note I tend to go deep with later reps. Most people will start deep, then get higher and higher as they get tired. I have always done the opposite. The first few reps I like to get my grove, then I can get my depth. I never use a bounce or momentum off the bottom to get more weight as is often seen in gyms, and where the "squats are bad for the knees" rep comes from.

I took over a year off from squatting, so I am just starting to get back to it and the form/grove takes a little time to get back to I find, though I have never had what would be considered a perfect or pretty squat.  "Back in the day" I was good for another 100lbs or so for 5-6 reps, but at 42 and 30lbs less LBM then I had "back in the day," I have no complaints, and no doubt there are others out there far stronger than yours truly...

Anyway, just put that on up on youtube quickly but not posting that one as a training vid per se.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2008)

Shorts would be good I think as well, I see almost no bend in the knees at all - really I can't see any? For those who don't read, they may never know.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

What's the name of that singer?


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> What's the name of that singer?



Singer?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Singer?


In the video...unless that was you singing....if it is you, you  really are talented.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2008)

You could name your band "Guns and Weights"


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 11, 2008)

What part of MA are you from?


----------



## Will Brink (Mar 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> In the video...unless that was you singing....if it is you, you  really are talented.



That's Audio Slave "something on the sun" i believe. The full track can be found at the Brinkzone radio station if interested,


----------



## jamtheman_m (Apr 3, 2008)

could u put a RDL vid up so i can see the dif between the two?
im really confused now

SLDL:  Narrower stance, not as much emphasis on putting the butt back?  does that mean more emphasis on the upper body going down while keeping butt in same place, compared to an RDL?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> That's Audio Slave "something on the sun" i believe. The full track can be found at the Brinkzone radio station if interested,



Shadow on the Sun


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2008)

jamtheman_m said:


> *could u put a RDL vid up so i can see the dif between the two?*
> im really confused now
> 
> SLDL:  Narrower stance, not as much emphasis on putting the butt back?  does that mean more emphasis on the upper body going down while keeping butt in same place, compared to an RDL?



I agree.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2008)

I like to see fuller hip extension at the top of the movement.  That is, I think the pelvis should tilt a bit more posteriorly such that it moves into a neutral position and the glutes are fully engaged.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 5, 2008)

So I shouldn't be taking the bar all the way down to my feet then?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I almost did think that you kept your legs stiff, and I never liked that idea.
> 
> Question though - if you bend your knees slightly, then what is the difference between this and an *RDL*?



Bingo.

When I saw the example wearing pants, even before the lift, I said to myself, "this is going to look like a RDL too."


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 6, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> So I shouldn't be taking the bar all the way down to my feet then?


Depends on your flexibility. Can you maintain proper spinal position?


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 6, 2008)

jamtheman_m said:


> could u put a RDL vid up so i can see the dif between the two?
> im really confused now
> 
> SLDL:  Narrower stance, not as much emphasis on putting the butt back?  does that mean more emphasis on the upper body going down while keeping butt in same place, compared to an RDL?



I don't have a vid handy for you on the RDLs, but in general:

SLDL = Keep knees CLOSE to straight, bend at waist, keep back flat, let bar drop down naturally hanging from arms.
RDL = Push butt BACK, so that when you bend down, knees stay fairly straight but may bend a little more, bar is held close to body and dragged down shins at bottom of eccentric.


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 6, 2008)

great vid opened my eyes to my poor form 

you should get a thread will all your vids in if you have nt already.


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 6, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> great vid opened my eyes to my poor form
> 
> you should get a thread will all your vids in if you have nt already.



Prince could do a sticky, etc with them sure.


----------



## Richie1888 (Apr 7, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Prince could do a sticky, etc with them sure.



wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 22, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You could name your band "Guns and Weights"



Nice. If I ever start  a band, that will be the name!


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 22, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> What part of MA are you from?



Metro West area.


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Shadow on the Sun



That's it!


----------



## chris mason (Apr 22, 2008)

Will, what do you think of the fact that Bob Peoples espoused a controlled rounding of the back when deadlifting?  This would be especially true of the mid to upper back.


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 23, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Will, what do you think of the fact that Bob Peoples espoused a controlled rounding of the back when deadlifting?  This would be especially true of the mid to upper back.



I guess I would have to see it, but it does not sound like a great idea to me. I also assume he means deadlifting from the floor vs SDL.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Will, what do you think of the fact that Bob Peoples espoused a controlled rounding of the back when deadlifting?  This would be especially true of the mid to upper back.



I don't try to do it, but sometimes it is inevitable on maximal attempts.  I don't think it's dangerous if executed properly, but you have to consider the audience.  In general, from a safety standpoint, I think it makes sense to suggest a neutral spine throughout, because many people cannot allowing rounding in their thoracic spine without concommitant rounding of the lumbar spine.  I don't allow my clients to do this, but I have certainly seen people competing, going for big numbers, do this without injury resulting.

As an aside, one coach who I respect greatly that support rounding of the spine is Dr. Ken Lestner.  Nonetheless, I stand by what I said, in that I don't think most people should be intentionally allowing spinal flexion.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 23, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> I guess I would have to see it, but it does not sound like a great idea to me. I also assume he means deadlifting from the floor vs SDL.


 
Correct. 

I assume from your answer you are not familiar with Bob? 

He is long dead, but was an incredible deadlifter who pulled a legit 720 ish lbs at 180 ish lbs body weight in the 40s!!!! Yes, you read that right, in the 1940s! 

He had some very unique training ideas. I like many of them.


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 24, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Correct.
> 
> I assume from your answer you are not familiar with Bob?
> 
> ...



Can't say I am familiar with Bob. Sounds like an interesting man no doubt.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 24, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Can't say I am familiar with Bob. Sounds like an interesting man no doubt.


 
He really is.  I have the training book he wrote and some old MD magazines with articles written about him Terry Todd.  Here are a few links which tell a bit more about him:

Oldtime Strongman Training Iron Game History Classic Strength Equipment Workout Techniques

Weights On The Web - Bob Peoples !!


----------

